# Can you eat yabbies (pumped from sand)?



## nroberts

Anyone ever tried cooking up yabbies - the ones you pump up from the sand? I guess they're edible, but the fact that I can't find anything on the net about it, have never seen them for sale or heard or anyone eating them suggests otherwise!

And while we're on the subject - how do you keep them on the hook? They seem to get shredded instantly whenever I've used them!


----------



## Barrabundy

I've often wondered that too.

I took a Chinese couple out fishing in the tinny with me a few years ago. While catching prawns for bait they to.d me to forget the fishing and catch a few more prawns for the the table. They were a bit on the small side but they told me they were superb cooked whole and these were perfect size. I obliged and they took a few muddies as well.

A few months later the reciprocated by having us for dinner where they served up prawns cooked with shells for us to try. They were pretty damn good and I can't see why tabbies would be any different although they seem to not have much flesh. I'm no seafood eater and have no intention of trying them but they sound like something my dad would eat....although he eats anything that comes out of the water!


----------



## diver72

Mmmmm? Nippers for dinner? You could but why??? :lol:


----------



## Ado

Get 'em before they're pissed on.


----------



## nroberts

I guess there's only one way to find out...


----------



## Barrabundy

nroberts said:


> I guess there's only one way to find out...


Fried in a wok rather than boiled in water?

I could see the ones with eggs might be a delicacy for some.


----------



## Thegaff

I've thought about frying them in a wok a few times but always backed out of it so im rather interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## Barrabundy

We want photos, a craveat wouldn't look out of place either.


----------



## RackRaider

I actually had one raw, i pulled the meat out first and rinsed it and it was fine, the main problem is that you'd need alot for a feed


----------



## badmotorfinger

They taste nice wrapped in whiting.


----------



## 4weightfanatic

Barrabundy said:


> I've often wondered that too.
> 
> I took a Chinese couple out fishing in the tinny with me a few years ago. While catching prawns for bait they to.d me to forget the fishing and catch a few more prawns for the the table. They were a bit on the small side but they told me they were superb cooked whole and these were perfect size. I obliged and they took a few muddies as well.
> 
> A few months later the reciprocated by having us for dinner where they served up prawns cooked with shells for us to try. They were pretty damn good and I can't see why tabbies would be any different although they seem to not have much flesh. I'm no seafood eater and have no intention of trying them but they sound like something my dad would eat....although he eats anything that comes out of the water!


 2nd to last line "....can't see why tabbies would be any different....." Con yes they're too good for the crab net this one was delicious -pre tenderised courtesy of the motorway :lol: Cheers Pat.


----------



## BombBassStick

flat cat place mat
Looks like the start of a purrrrfect meal or maybe a catastrophic one


----------



## gonetroppo

Put the hook into the base of the tail and then run it out underneath its main body, still have to be gentle though, they're pretty soft.


----------



## kayakone

gonetroppo said:


> Put the hook into the base of the tail and then run it out underneath its main body, still have to be gentle though, they're pretty soft.


Yeah, but you might get a large catfish on it. :lol:

Slightly more seriously....why wouldn't they taste OK?



RackRaider said:


> I actually had one raw, I pulled the meat out first and rinsed it and it was fine, the main problem is that you'd need alot for a feed


.

Raw, cooked....why wouldn't they taste OK? Pipis are fine raw too, and cooked. I think some people have a preconceived notion of what can and can't be eaten (and enjoyed BTW - we're not talking Bear Grylls's survival foods here).

A couple of examples: 
1. Witchitty grubs. Mention these to most people and they instantly turnup their nose at the idea...
"YUCK! You can have those to yourself." 
"Bbbbbbut, have you actually tried them?" 
"No, but....." 
Well I have, a couple of times, raw and cooked, and they're tasty.

2. Animal testicles and other unfamiliar taste sensations ...http://www.news.com.au/travel/world/dee ... 5799590597

and








nroberts said:


> I guess there's only one way to find out...


Too true.

trev


----------



## ajt223

I was pumping yabbies down the beach one day & a couple of Asians showed a lot of interest & they reckon they eat em. They said they came from Hong Kong from memory. As someone else said it'd take a lot for a decent feed. I'd rather use mine to see if I can get a whiting with it.

So when someone has had a crack please let us all know how you did it & what they were like.

aj


----------



## ajt223

StevenM said:


> Is there no pizza shop in town?


And let me guess the cheapskate pizza shop owners in joints like mine use bass yabbies instead of prawns? Can't say I've heard this one before but I do like it. Good rumour to get started up if nothing else.

aj


----------



## bildad

In answer to baiting them up, I insert the hook just once through underneath at the base of the tail so the hook protrudes through the top being careful not to go through the spinal cord.


----------

